# Eating healthy on just $20 a week



## mugzy (Sep 24, 2020)

https://uk.style.yahoo.com/bodybuilder-tried-eat-healthy-week-093300608.html

$20 a week? I spend around $400 a week on food sometimes significantly more when eating out or traveling.

How much do you spend a week on food?


----------



## Boytoy (Sep 24, 2020)

More than that.  100 a week for poppa Johns Buffalo wings!  They are awesome and bring to the house!!  Like big girls too so that doesn't help.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2020)

I'll spend about $250 a week including Pizza friday


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 24, 2020)

20$! In a third world country maybe?

I spend at least 200 ++++ a week on food alone.


----------



## snake (Sep 24, 2020)

I have no idea. Ballpark, the wife tries to stay around $250 a week for a family of 5, not including the "Stopping to pick up (blank)" If it's not on sale, it's not normally get purchased. Eating out is damn near zero short of getting pizza. We don't buy much meat at the store, we raise 2 pigs every year and get 1/2 a side of beef. Then there is that fuukin rooster who decides to spur me when I'm getting the eggs.That fuuker doesn't get to see the sun come up.


Note: protein powder excluded.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2020)

On cycle 250 300 a week .


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 24, 2020)

$130/wk for 2 people.


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2020)

We're about $400 per week. We almost never go to restaurants or get take out though.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 24, 2020)

Somewhere between $150 and $200 for my household which is just me, the Mrs. and my son on weekends.  We rarely eat out.  I can't remember the last time we sat down in a restaurant.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 24, 2020)

Probably averages out to $150/week not counting supplements for myself. We all eat different at my house. My wife is vegetarian and my son won't eat hardly anything but chicken strips and frozen pizza.  I'm big on Costco. I buy boxes of egg whites, rice in 25lb bags, chicken and beef in bulk then break it down and put in freezer bags. Fruit and veggies (I don't eat enough) from the grocery store.  Occasionally I'll get a burrito from Chipotle or go to lunch if the guys are getting Mexican and have fajitas.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 24, 2020)

$20/ week is just crazy imho.  Between the wife and me, food is more than I like to realize at times, lol.


----------



## DF (Sep 24, 2020)

$20’a week?  I’m not buying it.

I’m not sure what I spend In total.  I’d guess around $250/week for 2.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 24, 2020)

I think the difference is what's possible vs what's sustainable. 

Good, enjoyable food is one of those few luxuries that make life worth living to a great many people. Sure you could probably eat nothing but rice and beans for $20 a week and be OK but is it worth giving up on one of life's simple pleasures to do it?


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2020)

Cheapest protein source I can think of is chicken breast. The least I've seen it cost is $2/lb.

2 lbs is about 200g of protein, about a day's worth. 

We're up to $28/week already without carbs, fats, veggies. 

I'm not eating grasshoppers and crickets.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 24, 2020)

$500 a month for us but that is with moose and buffalo already in the freezer.  So our meat is 90% bought for the year.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 24, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I think the difference is what's possible vs what's sustainable.
> 
> Good, enjoyable food is one of those few luxuries that make life worth living to a great many people. Sure you could probably eat nothing but rice and beans for $20 a week and be OK but is it worth giving up on one of life's simple pleasures to do it?



I agree 100%.  I eat so much chicken I should be growing feathers. I only do that because of this lifestyle.

That being said.  If I don't have steak and shrimp or a bacon cheeseburger every now and then, I'll lose my shit.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 24, 2020)

300+ a week depending on steak prices


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2020)

Around $300 not including the occasional doordash


----------



## Trump (Sep 24, 2020)

No idea that’s the wife’s job


----------



## joeyirish777 (Sep 24, 2020)

about 250$/wk conservatively. I go up to 350 some weeks


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 25, 2020)

I spend $20 a day, just on lunch!
Prolly 2-300 a week easy!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 25, 2020)

snake said:


> I have no idea. Ballpark, the wife tries to stay around $250 a week for a family of 5, not including the "Stopping to pick up (blank)" If it's not on sale, it's not normally get purchased. Eating out is damn near zero short of getting pizza. We don't buy much meat at the store, we raise 2 pigs every year and get 1/2 a side of beef. Then there is that fuukin rooster who decides to spur me when I'm getting the eggs.That fuuker doesn't get to see the sun come up.
> 
> 
> Note: protein powder excluded.



Damn we got a family of 5 wish my wife made it work for $250/week that’s great budgeting for 5


----------



## andy (Sep 25, 2020)

don't wanna start even counting, I'll get depressed


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2020)

do you raise pigs and pop out 4 times a week with a bow and arrow to grab some meat too?? 



Bobbyloads said:


> Damn we got a family of 5 wish my wife made it work for $250/week that’s great budgeting for 5


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 25, 2020)

200-250 for two and a toddler.( chicken nuggets are more expensive than I remember !)
ive found curbside pick up saves me money. I am usually hungry when I goto the grocery store and buy sh*t I done need.


----------



## HeiseTX (Sep 25, 2020)

100 a week for me


----------



## Ironjunkie777 (Sep 25, 2020)

300 week for me and the family..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Sep 25, 2020)

My dominoes hits 100$ a month easy lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 10, 2020)

I spent $45 on fresh fruit last night - for 3 to 4 days .. groceries cost gone up considerably in 2020 ... I will say expense for bite-squad and uber-eats really can take the weekly food bill to another level ... it's easy to spend $30 for lunch these days .. I remember thinking a few years ago thinking $10 lunch is retarded ...


----------



## Koolio (Oct 10, 2020)

Back in 2007 after my divorce I watched a TV program focusing on welfare food benefits...the story was people on assistance had to live on $35 a week...some senator tried it and lasted 2 days...I said **** that and learned how to eat healthy for less than $30 a week...a dozen eggs, some on sale chicken breast, potatoes, some green veggies and yogurt was less than $30 a week...it has been 13 years and I still do it...every once in a while I will spend $40 and I feel guilty and pissed!...


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 11, 2020)

All food is boring at this point of my bulk so diet is boring as shit.
21 pounds chicken breast a week- $42
5.25 lbs 93/7 ground beef a week (12oz a day) - about $25
so $67 on my protein which isn’t bad but I’m not even going to try to count how much I spend on rice, potatoes, cereal, fruit, evoo, and almond butter + sauces and seasonings


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Oct 11, 2020)

Depends on the week.  I buy most everything from the farmers that grow the food or raise the animals so it's not difficult to stay under $50 to $75 a week.  Prices are way better than the store.  These people can be found on facebook marketplace.  There's only a handful of things I go to the store for now.  

Slic.


----------



## Roxie000 (Nov 3, 2020)

$300 and that’s cause I buy the good stuff . Organic , gluten free, etc... but I need to make changed before I run out of money .


----------



## undrgrndH20miner (Nov 4, 2020)

we spend $200 a week for a family of 4. But we eat a lot of wild game, also.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

Organic pasteurized eggs. And cheap chicken breast. If you only have that much money to spend. 

But I spend $20 on lunch alone. Family of 3, about $190-$220 on groceries a week. That is before I started just eating eggs and egg whites for breakfast and dinner. I’m sure it’s cheaper. Not counting going out.


----------



## BigBubba (Jul 1, 2021)

Around $100/wk just food. I buy in bulk and am fine eating the same thing over and over so I can get bulks of eggs, chicken, rice, broccoli. I also like to hit Trader Joes and stock up on things like their cauliflower rice


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 1, 2021)

If I had to do it in order to survive, I could for sure, but it wouldn't work for this lifestyle. Lentils, rice, etc


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 3, 2021)

My diet consists mainly of chicken breasts, rice, spinach, red peppers, oatmeal, whey protein, and yogurt. So not much, maybe around $100 a week or less.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 3, 2021)

Even in the Philippines, one of my friends who currently resides there told me it costs him $26 for a week's worth of groceries.  It does, however, feed him and his girlfriend.  EDIT:  He did tell me that he gave a beggar a quarter and the beggar tried to give him change because a quarter was "too much"...

OTOH, he says I haven't lived life until I have eaten a vine ripened banana.  I really should visit there, but my great grandmother's dying wish was that I NEVER go to the Philippines, and to date, I have honored it.  My mother and her family emigrated from there to the USA in the 60s.  I often wonder why she never wanted me to go there though...  She wouldn't tell me other than to make me promise that I would NOT go there and I just find that strange.


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Even in the Philippines, one of my friends who currently resides there told me it costs him $26 for a week's worth of groceries.  It does, however, feed him and his girlfriend.  EDIT:  He did tell me that he gave a beggar a quarter and the beggar tried to give him change because a quarter was "too much"...
> 
> OTOH, he says I haven't lived life until I have eaten a vine ripened banana.  I really should visit there, but my great grandmother's dying wish was that I NEVER go to the Philippines, and to date, I have honored it.  My mother and her family emigrated from there to the USA in the 60s.  I often wonder why she never wanted me to go there though...  She wouldn't tell me other than to make me promise that I would NOT go there and I just find that strange.


Family blood feud?

Ive heard from my friends they don’t stop until the entire family is dead. Maybe she’s trying to protect you.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> Family blood feud?
> 
> Ive heard from my friends they don’t stop until the entire family is dead. Maybe she’s trying to protect you.


It wouldn't shock me because I have reached out to immediate family who have always resided there found through genetics testing and to date, they have ALL ignored me.  The only ones who have given me the time of day are the ones residing in the USA and I have either met them in person, or kept in contact via phone/text/social media etc. over the years.

The crazy thing is I just wanted to know more about my family origins in the Philippines since I know literally nothing before they came to the USA due to my mother being a child when they made the move.  I guess I just have to go with the philosophy of "at this point, what difference does it make?"


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 3, 2021)

Around $60 to $80 a day over 6 meals for myself .. plus protein and additional goodies.

Chicken breast here is $9 to $12 a kilo .. mince is around $20kg
Eggs are $6 a dozen for 700g
Egg white - 500g is $5.50
Yoghurt - 700g for $8
Kangaroo mince - $11 kg
Steak - avg $20 kg or more

Really have to shop around some days.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2021)

A week's worth of coffee beans is $20!!!


----------



## Spear (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm around $200 a week. I try to watch specials, and buy in bulk when I can. I have a 2nd fridge in the garage, and the freezer is typically loaded with backups.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

For me and my girlfriend, I'd say it averages out to $200 a week.

I try to balance my protein so that I get mostly meat based protein, but also mix in some combination of plant/dairy/egg/etc based protein so that I'm not eating excess quantities of meat (expensive). I'm talking like an 80/20 ratio of meat to other protein sources.

I buy my meat, potatoes, onions, rice, canned goods, dry beans, etc in bulk. So it's the fresh produce that really eats into my weekly food budget.

For my meat.. I eat mostly pork, poultry, and some fish like cod; which helps keep costs down. I will have some beef or something like salmon, but it's occasional and not a dietary main stay _(like once a week or so)_. This also helps to keep overall cost down.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Oct 7, 2021)

Tatlifter said:


> 20$! In a third world country maybe?
> 
> I spend at least 200 ++++ a week on food alone.


Not even


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> A week's worth of coffee beans is $20!!!



Trick is to make the workplace provide you coffee! I'm happy with the generic stuff if 3 cups a day are free lol. 

I miss the days when I used to eat garbage processed foods that were super cheap. $1.00 McChickens are hard to ignore. Then again, I was spending way more on beer back then so I'm net positive I suppose. I'm averaging around $100 a week, the most expensive being my proteins (chicken, talapia, cod, salmon, and occasional ahi tuna steak), and my assortment of whole grains.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 20, 2021)

mugzy said:


> https://uk.style.yahoo.com/bodybuilder-tried-eat-healthy-week-093300608.html
> 
> $20 a week? I spend around $400 a week on food sometimes significantly more when eating out or traveling.
> 
> How much do you spend a week on food?



For the week I'll spend around $200 on average. That usually gets me everything I need.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 20, 2021)

mugzy said:


> https://uk.style.yahoo.com/bodybuilder-tried-eat-healthy-week-093300608.html
> 
> $20 a week? I spend around $400 a week on food sometimes significantly more when eating out or traveling.
> 
> How much do you spend a week on food?


That's what it is for us, usually about $1500/mo


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2021)

Rice.

That's all you get.

Seriously though, if I could only choose one:

protein = eggs
carbs = rice
veggie = fresh spinach


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 21, 2021)

$20?! Good luck purchasing any fresh produce on that budget. You to got to spend a little money on quality food, theres no way around it. I'm around $300 a week. If I didn't Spurge I could probably budget half that, but i like enjoying what I'm eating.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Rice.
> 
> That's all you get.
> 
> ...


Eggs and jasmine rice is a cheap tasty dish.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 21, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> $20?! Good luck purchasing any fresh produce on that budget. You to got to spend a little money on quality food, theres no way around it. I'm around $300 a week. If I didn't Spurge I could probably budget half that, but i like enjoying what I'm eating.





			https://www.meijer.com/shopping/product/earthbound-farm-organic-classic-baby-greens-baby-spinach-1-lb/3260190150.html


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> https://www.meijer.com/shopping/product/earthbound-farm-organic-classic-baby-greens-baby-spinach-1-lb/3260190150.html


Your all about that spinach bro 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 21, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Your all about that spinach bro 😁


It's good for you bro!


----------

